# Bank loan and changing the visa followed by exiting the country



## kvshan (May 19, 2014)

Hi, currently am employed in Dubai and having a personal loan with a private bank in UAE. I used to pay my EMIs on time and it is in order.

Now, I got a new job offer and wanted to move. My current company will cancel my visa and I need to exit the country then come to Dubai with the new company's visa.

My doubt is since I have a personal loan, will it be a problem in the immigration at the airport while I exit the country?

Need your advises.

Thanks in advance.


----------

